# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Έκθεση ΛΑ.ΣΥ.Κ. 2016

## xXx

Η μεγαλύτερη έκθεση πτηνών συντροφιάς της Κεντρικής Ελλάδας είναι γεγονός. Τρείς καταξιωμένοι Ιταλοί κριτές, ένας για κάθε κατηγορία, εκατοντάδες ωδικά πτηνά, καναρίνια τύπου και χρώματος φέρνουν την εμπειρία και δημιουργούν τις κατάλληλες συνθήκες για την ανάδειξη των καλύτερων πτηνών του 2016.
Στις 11, 12 και 13 Νοεμβρίου ο Λαρισαϊκός Σύλλογος Καναρινόφιλων σας περιμένει στο Πνευματικό Δημοτικό Κέντρο Χατζηγιάννειο, να συμμετάσχετε σε μια μοναδική γιορτή για τους εκτροφείς πτηνών.
Η εκδήλωση πραγματοποιείται με την ευγενική χορηγία της εταιρείας *****


ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ 8ης ΕΚΘΕΣΗΣ - ΔΙΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΥ ΛΑ.ΣΥ.Κ. 2016 

Η 8η Έκθεση – Διαγωνισμός του Λαρισαϊκού Συλλόγου Καναρινόφιλων θα πραγματοποιηθεί από 06 έως 13 Νοεμβρίου 16 στο Πνευματικό Δημοτικό Κέντρο Χατζηγιάννειο επι της οδού Ρούσβελτ 59. Κριτές του διαγωνισμού μας θα είναι οι Ιταλοί 
Ores Balugani (D), Antonio Passeri (E) και Carmelo Montagno (G-H-F). 

Το πρόγραμμα της Έκθεσης έχει ως εξής :

Κυριακή 06 Νοε 16 – Εγκλωβισμός πτηνών από 10:00 έως 18:00 
Οι ώρες εγκλωβισμού θα τηρηθούν αυστηρά (στις 19:00 θα κλείσει ο φωτισμός της αίθουσας) γι’αυτό παρακαλούνται οι εκτροφείς να μην προσέλθουν τελευταία στιγμή.

Τρίτη 08 Νοε 16 και Τετάρτη 09 Νοε 16 - Κρίση πτηνών 
Η είσοδος θα είναι ελεύθερη για όσους εκτροφείς επιθυμούν να παρακολουθήσουν τη διαδικασία κρίσης. Επίσης την Τετάρτη 14:00 με 16:00 θα υπάρχει και μεταφραστής στο χώρο της έκθεσης για τυχόν ερωτήσεις – απορίες των συμμετεχόντων.

Πέμπτη 10 Νοε 16 - Διεξαγωγή Σεμιναρίου απο τον κριτή Carmelo Montagno με θέμα «Η Καρδερίνα και τα υβρίδια αυτής » στις 18:00 στην αίθουσα διαλέξεων του Πνευματικού Κέντρου.
Αμέσως μετά θα ακολουθήσει γεύμα σε τοπικό εστιατόριο με παρουσία των κριτών και όσων μελών του συλλόγου το επιθυμούν. 

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ ΕΙΣΟΔΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΙΝΟ
Παρασκευή 11 Νοε 16 - 16:00 έως 20:00
Σάββατο 12 Νοε 16 – 10:00 έως 20:00
Κυριακή 13 Νοε 16 – 10:00 έως 13:00 όπου και θα πραγματοποιηθεί η Βράβευση των Νικητών. 

• Την Παρασκευή 11 Νοε 16 απο 11:00 έως 13:00 την έκθεση θα επισκεφθούν δημοτικά σχολεία του Ν. Λάρισας και θα δοθούν στα παιδιά φυλλάδια που θα αφορούν την καναρινοκουλτούρα.
• Την Κυριακή 13 Νοε 16 πρίν απο την βράβευση θα πραγματοποιηθεί η κλήρωση της λαχειοφόρου. Οι νικητές θα κερδίσουν προϊόντα της χορηγού μας εταιρίας Culpret, όπως μείγματα σπόρων, αυγοτροφές, συμπληρώματα κ.α. 

Αποδεκτές θα γίνουν και οι συμμετοχές από όλους τους συλλόγους της Ε.Ο.Ο. καθώς και των συλλόγων της Π.Ο.Ο. 
Τιμή Συμμετοχής για τα μέλη του ΛΑΣΥΚ : 1 € ανά πτηνό (ελάχιστο ποσό 10 €)
Τιμή Συμμετοχής για εκτροφείς άλλων συλλόγων: 1,50 € ανά πτηνό (ελάχιστο ποσό 15 €)

5 € ο Κατάλογος αποτελεσμάτων (υποχρεωτικός για όλους)

Δηλώσεις συμμετοχής έως 26 Οκτωβρίου 16 στο email: glomalinoa@yahoo.gr

Τηλέφωνo Επικοινωνίας 6937484373 

Ευχόμαστε σε όλους καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## xXx

Τα αποτελέσματα του διΑγωνισμού του ΛΑ.ΣΥ.Κ. 2016

----------


## jimk1

Ευγε Βασιλη

----------


## jk21

Μπραβο Βασιλη για τις προσωπικες επιτυχιες αλλα και σε ολους για την διοργανωση !

----------


## xXx

Να στε καλά ρε παιδιά

----------


## Efthimis98

Συγχαρητήρια Βασίλη! Και εις ανώτερα!  :Happy:

----------

